
Show HN: InterviewPlanner – An interview scheduling tool for recruiting teams - robinjoseph08
https://interviewplanner.com
======
robinjoseph08
Hey HN, we're officially launching InterviewPlanner today! It's a platform
that integrates with Greenhouse ATS, G Suite, and Zoom to help recruiting
teams schedule faster so that they can reduce the time-to-hire and ensure that
candidates don't slip through the cracks. At our previous company, we realized
how long it took for recruiting coordinators to find an optimal time that
worked for the candidate and all of the different interviewers, and we knew
that it could be better. Let us know your thoughts and questions in the
comments!

